# Some Animals!



## ions (Jul 20, 2011)

Just sharing my animal shots....




Larry, the Uinta Ground Squirrel in Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




An Elk in Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr

These were taken with the 70-200 2.8 IS Mk II




Akayla and Montana, Gray/Timber Wolves from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Luna, a Saw-whet Owl from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Montana, a Gray/Timber Wolf from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Dr. Hoo, a Great Horned Owl from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Renard, a Red Fox from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Akayla, a Gray/Timber Wolf from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Yeti, a Canada Lynx from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr

Sorry, that was kinda a lot. :-[


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 20, 2011)

is it me, or does Dr Hoo look like Homer when he's tripping on insanity chilies?

Love the Luna shot too.
how close were you to the lynx? i wouldn't take that shot with anything less than a 600mm lens...


----------



## ions (Jul 20, 2011)

I was about.... 12' from the Lynx I'd guess. Although not tame the animals at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre in Ontario are used to people as they're refuge animals that are now used in movies and educational programs.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 20, 2011)

ions said:


> Just sharing my animal shots....
> 
> 
> These were taken with the 70-200 2.8 IS Mk II
> ...



These three are especially amazing the focus on the eyes is point on


----------



## ions (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. Yeah, certainly not hard to tell the difference in quality between my very old Sigma 70-200 and the new Mk II Canon which I had rented. It's also a much easier lens to use, focus was faster and much quieter, all that good stuff.


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 27, 2011)

wild wool factories by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Aug 27, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll add some of mine.

Taken with the 300 f/2.8 and 7D




Male Great Spotted Woodpecker Feeding. by Kernuak, on Flickr

The 300 f/2.8+1.4x extender




Great Crested Grebe Morning Light by Kernuak, on Flickr



Jackdaw in Flight by Kernuak, on Flickr

And the 100mm macro (non-IS) with 5D MkII




Common Toadlet on Mossy Rock by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Sep 2, 2011)

I Haz PeeNutz by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 2, 2012)

ions,
I just saw these and they are wonderful.


----------



## ions (Jun 11, 2012)

Bunny in the Burbs by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 7, 2012)

Not a wildlife expert or photographer but I saw this and had to take these shots. 

Taken on my 3MP D30. 8)


----------



## HeavenHell (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, great photos. I love the owls and the fox.


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 22, 2012)

This thread needs a sheep. Two actually


----------



## samthefish (Jul 23, 2012)

This bunny was startled by the other and hopped up in the air...


----------



## samthefish (Jul 23, 2012)

7D + 70-200 IS II


----------



## jtee (Jul 31, 2012)

7D-500MM


----------



## bjd (Aug 5, 2012)

Tree Rat?
Taken while I was shooting Birds, therefore 1/2000s 

Canon 5D3 70-200 F1:4, at 200mm, F4, 1/2000s, ISO3200


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 17, 2012)

My version of the squirrel 




Squirrel by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 19, 2012)

Rodents are funny animals ;D


----------



## Pakneh (Jan 1, 2015)

Sometimes nature has to spell it out. I cringe at this photo because I was once obsessed with the 2.8 aperture=sharpest photos. Knowing better now I wish I could snap it again.


----------



## andarx (Jan 9, 2015)

EOS M, EFS 55-250



Shy by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 9, 2015)

jtee said:


> 7D-500MM



lovely shot!


----------



## degies (May 3, 2015)

Black Rhino






Pygmy Marmoset





Koala





Kaikoura Seal


----------



## candyman (May 3, 2015)

degies said:


> <snip>




Very nice photos!


----------



## Sporgon (May 3, 2015)

MaxPower said:


> Rodents are funny animals ;D



Meerkats are not rodents 

Good picture.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2015)

Very nice series, degies. I especially like the seal.


----------



## RyanRock (Jul 1, 2015)

degies said:


> Black Rhino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent captures - well taken


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Oct 2, 2015)

^^^Great Pictures!


----------

